# ASUS K53SV-SX521D latest price and dealer details around chennai or hyderabad



## STROMHAWK (Apr 6, 2012)

Guys, can anyone tell me the latest price of ASUS K53SV-SX521D laptop as i hear that the prices have changed alot after the new budget which gave a big blow to electronic gadget lovers. 

Can you also tell me whether it is available in stores, online as i also hear that the production of this model is being stopped. 

I searched for this laptop in many online stores like flipkart, letsbuy etc, but it is out of stock in all sites. So do you know any dealer selling this model?If you know any dealer in chennai or hyderabad, it will much helpful for me.

eagerly waiting for your replies 
Thank you.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 7, 2012)

You can find This laptop on *www.rightgadgets.in/product_details.asp?pid=GD100011128&item=Asus%20K53SVSX521D%20Laptop and *www.smcinternational.in/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images.tpl&product_id=2007&category_id=178&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=465
 you Should also have a look at ASUS K43SA *www.flipkart.com/asus-k43sa-vx041d-2nd-generation-core-i7-8-gb-750-dos/p/itmd4zaygkb9v9sj?pid=COMD4ZAYJRYGBXB3&_l=j9Xfifej1tnSUjNow6B3Vw--&_r=lSywqjPt2GcByBm1qyZkDg--&ref=1fee0809-0a4e-4b0c-941a-8a2ec0982fd3


----------



## RON28 (Apr 7, 2012)

can you please tell me what do u mean by ' blow to gadget lovers ' i mean whether prices have come down or increased?


because im going to purchase same mentioned laptop


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 7, 2012)

ASUS Rocks  Gr8 VFM


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

You can get this from MD Computers as well. I just purchased one from them for my friend.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 8, 2012)

Whats the price you bought for?


----------



## STROMHAWK (Apr 11, 2012)

@ RON 28...
wat i meant was the increase in tax on electronic goods by the govt. prices are increased from this april....


----------



## STROMHAWK (Apr 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> You can find This laptop on Asus K53SV-SX521D Laptop Price Buy Asus K53SV-SX521D Laptop Cheap Asus K53SV-SX521D Laptop in India and Asus K53SV-SX521D Latop
> you Should also have a look at ASUS K43SA Asus K43SA-VX041D / 2nd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 750 GB / DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook





I checked right gadgets.com, bt its out of stock there.....


----------



## beebwa (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: ASUS K53SV-SX521D latest price and dealer details around mumbai or online stores*

Have narrowed down my purchase choice to

Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) @  Rs. 40324 

HP Pavilion G6-2206TX Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph)Rs. 37625 	 	

Asus F501A-XX187R Laptop (2nd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB) Rs. 34224 

Asus S56CA-XX030R Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB 24GB SSD/ Win7 HB) Rs. 43850

HP Pavilion G6-2103TU @ Rs. 38990
all sourced @ flipkart
all above are in order of preference.

Looking for laptop for Gaming 30% Editing 50% (photoshop, Video) bal entertainment

Now have discovered the site and saw a posting by you saying to purchase from MD the above @37+
Can you PM me or put up their contact details in yr reply.

I am based in Mumbai so anyone here too would be useful.

thks



gameranand said:


> You can get this from MD Computers as well. I just purchased one from them for my friend.


----------

